# Wisconsin CL Gene Autry



## Hawthornecrazy (Apr 27, 2017)

https://madison.craigslist.org/atq/6082934806.html


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 28, 2017)

Whoa horsey!  That's money!  It is a sweet ride but do these bring that?


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 29, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Whoa horsey!  That's money!  It is a sweet ride but do these bring that?




No, they don't. That must be his "my wife wants me to sell this so I'm going to put a number no one will pay price" lol


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 29, 2017)

There were 2 of these at the Memory Lane show. One changed hands. The other is on its way to Ann Arbor.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 29, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> No, they don't. That must be his "my wife wants me to sell this so I'm going to put a number no one will pay price" lol



Exactly,lol!


----------



## jungleterry (Apr 30, 2017)

Should be more like 2500 . They are rarer then the  Hoppys . The two at ML where 16 inch sidewalk bikes . The one that sold started off at 2500 last year this year it was at 1500 the other was asking 5500 . Had a holster and gun with blanket but the side walk bikes didn't come that way I'm told . They do command a good dollar for sure .


----------



## 6krates (May 2, 2017)

That one belongs to Rob. I've seen it in person. Cool bike! Its the real deal. The one at ML was a clone


----------



## jungleterry (May 2, 2017)

yes one of them aye ml was restored the other was original that sold. This one is a 20 inch the other two at ML where 16 side walk bikes.Nice bike I know a fellow who makes the correct blankets and holster.


----------

